# what is this?!



## EminemsGirl6252 (Jan 27, 2003)

sometimes i wake up in the middle of the night having a panic attack. its a really scary feeling. sometimes it happens when i'm awake, too. i think all my stress is causing it but mabey not...?







please reply to me!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

I can relate to what you are describing... and there are ways to manage it.First and foremost, get in contact with your doctor. There are multiple ways to manage anxiety but an accurate diagnosis or diagnoses is needed first.Just know that you are not alone. I've awakenend many a night to the same.Also check out the "JB Here ya Go" thread on this forum as it has some helpful information related to anxiety as do some of the other threads on this forum.Hope this helps, Evie


----------

